# single stack



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

does anybody think Glock will ever bring out a single stack gun other than the model 36?
i would love to see a model 26 in a single stack 
or even the 27 or 39


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems to me like the concealed carry market is a very small percentage of Glock sales. Glock sells mainly to military and police establishments, nearly all of whom prefer large-cap guns, with a minority of sales to civilians. An even smaller minority of sales is to people who carry concealed. Even if a single stack 26 (or similar) were produced, it would only appeal to some of that small minority, making the slice of sales yet tinier.

While I, as a small-handed shooter, would very much like to have a single-stack 26, I doubt it will happen.

There might also be importation issues under GCA '68.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i forgot all about the importation issues
that is why they can't import their 380
who would want a 380 that big anyway?
oh well just a thought


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't see any sense in that myself. The G36 is what it is.


----------

